# Avatar Betta Genetics Question



## B.E.T.A. (Jan 14, 2022)

Hi. I recently learned about avatar bettas, and I have to say, they are BEAUTIFUL.

I've been doing research about them, but there's not alot of info about their genetic background, and how breeders were able to achieve that speckled blue on the dark body. 
Some people say its because of the marbled gene, but does anyone know for sure? And when someone refers to an "avatar" betta, that just means it has spots of color on a dark body, right? (It doesn't always have to be blue/black...?) 

Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

Yup, it's just another marble trade name. It doesn't _have _to be anything really because it's just marketing, but typically it's a dark-bodied (blue or black) fish with spots of bright color (usually blue) on the body.

I agree, they're really pretty. But it's the same old marble gene at work!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Based on discussions with locals, I've come to the conclusion that most, if not all, "new" marble patterns we see today were initially created by chance. The patterns were then developed and given a "cool" name. 

I don't really know the original "concept" of avatar. Based on google pictures, I am guessing they in the least involve: black (probably melano), dragon (it seems there are no specific type - but guessing irid dragons), and marble to enable the pattern.

Base on my assumption about "luck", I would not suggest you try creating the pattern from scratch. Since marbles are unpredictable, you may never obtain the desired pattern. IMO, it is best to get at least one avatar to increase your chances of recreating the pattern.

**** IMO, when asking about the origin of new marble patterns, no one can give you a definite answer. I know people have been creating them long before they became popular with their new names


----------



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

Wait, I just remembered I saw a really cool video about "black mamba" or "samurai" patterns that might give you some insight into the avatar thing. It's just a guy's log of generations of fish with some pleasant music in the background but I remember finding it pretty informative. It seems like he eventually achieved some degree of stability.

Here is the link:


----------

